
Autism clusters found in California, linked to highly educated parents - robg
http://www.environmentalhealthnews.org/ehs/news/autism-clusters
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Very similar article posted earlier:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1035155>

